# How to tell the breeder about cancer



## Graciegirl (Sep 19, 2012)

I posted this in the general forum but I was curious if anyone has had personal experience with this?

My sweet Gracie, 4 years old, was diagnosed with lymphoma in May of this year. I have not called the breeder yet but my oncologist has encouraged me to do so. I don't know how to start the conversation- I don't want to cause her to become defensive, and perhaps she won't, but I just don't know what to say....
Any advice welcome

PS- Gracie is doing pretty well. She failed oral chemo and is now on IV chemo but really back to her old self and we are loving every day with her!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If it were me, I would want to know! Good luck with your girl!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Do you have an email for your breeder? That would be the easiest way for me to address the issue. Perhaps something like:

"I wanted to keep you informed on Gracie. She's a fantastic dog but we are sad to report that she was recently diagnosed with lymphoma. We do not blame you or your breeding practices, after all she is a wonderful dog, but wanted to make sure that you were aware of her situation should it influence plans for future breeding. Please keep her in your thoughts!" 

If it were me I would keep it short and sweet and make sure they know you're not blaming them, just keeping them in the loop!


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Email or letter? Then if you don't get a desirable reaction, you don't have to hear. I agree that I would want to know. Also as a Golden lover I think I would want to know if my dog was a litter mate. Years ago when my dear Buck got cancer, we went through a whole long process before it was discovered so maybe if I knew a sibling had cancer we could have diagnosed sooner? I mean maybe? Who knows? The breeder hopefully will do the right thing and stop breeding if not taking the extra step to tell the other folks with the pups. I might add to the letter, "I am writing to inform you at the encouragement of the Oncologist..."


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I would think a conversation like this should be a phone call, not a text or email. JMO


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

My two cents: I aware you afraid of your breeder's reaction. Everyone reacts different. It is tough. Personally, I believe good and mature breeders are willing to hear. They may have same similar cases or they will prevent same situation happen in the future. Breeders can also give you their valuable guidelines. They should know their dogs equally well. My breeder gave me emotional and medical information during the time my Bentley was not comfortable. I understood and my breeder offered personal tips from their own experiences. My breeder remembered Bentley. We did not contact 5-6 years. We talked the situation on emails. My breeder did not mind.


----------

